# Xternships: Has anyone here been successful in locating & medical Xternship?



## Khine Ohn (Feb 7, 2013)

Dear Colleagues, 

It would be most helpful if someone can please discuss their experience with obtaining a Medical Coding xternship. 

Please provide some insights about how you obtained the xternship and what your experience has been. 

Many of my fellow students who passed the CPC exam have applied for xternships and have not received any response whatsoever from the institutions listed as sponsors of the programs.  

We are all most interested in learning about your experience. 

I wish you all the best in your search for employment. We look forward to hearing and learning from you directly about your xternship.

Many, many thanks, KH


----------



## starryigrl (Feb 7, 2013)

*I did find Xternship*

I actually found 2!  The first one was too far for me (and mostly involved billing) so I kept trying for another one.  Luckily  after some time I stumbled across a fairly "new" recently added Xternship and landed an awesome opportunity (considering it's unpaid) to work remotely from my home.  Initially I did go in for a couple of months to the office and then they set me up remotely so I can code their op notes on my home computer.  This worked out especially well since I also work.  Keep trying, sometimes it's being at the right place at the right time.  Once I complete my Xternship I hope I can eventually find a good job.
Perseverence does pay off.  Good luck.


----------



## amandaschierer (Feb 13, 2013)

*Externships*

I have not had, nor have any of my classmates found an actual coding externship.  I am currently working in my extern for a billing company.  In fact, one of my classmates was sent to extern to answer the phones to get her hours, she does not have an opprotunity to code at all.  Best wishes to you, I am sure you will find something, it is just tough to get going.


----------



## Donna9873 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Khine,

I have a medical coding externship through my school (Spencerian College in Lexington, KY where I am a healthcare reimbursement student). I don't go on it until sometime next month/sometime in April but I will let you know how it goes!!


----------



## rtorrey86 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Xternships*

I am interested in the answer to this question as well.  The closest one in my are is over 2 hours away, which would be impossible for me to do.  I also see according to the AAPC website that the chances of getting an Xternship during evening hours may be difficult.  I can't afford to give up the current job I have.


----------



## TaylorF (Apr 13, 2015)

*Yes*

I passed the CPC exam in May and like most everyone else had a lot of difficulty finding a job. I applied to 4 externships and received ! response. After a couple of weeks, I was offered a billing position. One month later, I became the primary coder.


----------

